# Hey Smalls!!!!!



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

What happened to your boy Neshak last night. Man, what a drag that was. Could have been down to three games behind Detroit. Oh well, you live with the young arms, sometimes you die with the young arms. I am still on the bandwagon I have been on since 1966 when I went to my first Twins game at Met Stadium!!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Eh, flukes. The ARod homer and the two last night were lucky breaks.

His K/BB is still 38/5, he has an ERA of 2.33 and an BAA of .168. That and a wicked delivery. Lets just hope the novelty of his delivery hasn't worn off, or been too tape-addressed by the opponents.

Neshek, still the funnest young pitcher to watch on the Twins. :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Neshek, still the funnest young pitcher to watch on the Twins.


Maybe, but I guess I could do without 2 of last nights floaters into the wheel house that my 2 year old could have gone yard on.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

njsimonson said:


> Neshek, still the funnest young pitcher to watch on the Twins. :beer:


Amen, the funnest pitcher since Tony Fiore's 62 mph changeup complimenting his...62 mph fastball.

DJ, I didn't like listening to that either, but statistically we are still doing an INCREDIBLE job of holding leads. The twinks just need to focus on winning series...keep taking 2 of 3 consistently. We're on our way to taking 3 of 4 from the motor city kitties with Johan going tomorrow night.

I do think we are going to be in trouble if the bats don't come alive. Tonight was a fluke winning 2-1 with BOOOOOF on the mound against that lineup. It doesn't seem like were getting the help out of the bottom of the lineup that we were getting through July and August. Yes, Mauer has "slumped" but Morneau and Cuddy have been solid. Without our 7-8-9 hitters setting the table lately our run production has fizzled. And as close as the race is we will not have the luxury of getting guys as healthy as they could be (Torii, Kubel, Castillo). The more AB's our young guys get the deeper the scouting reports get, this could be causing some of the problems.

I think we will, however, find a way to win the division.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Another big win last night. Seems when the bullpen isn't so hot, the hitters come throgh, When the hitter aren't so hot, the pitching goes well. All things seem to be lining up well so far. Think Kirby is up there helping the boys out now and again?????


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

BOOOOF is still da man. Lay off.

A great CFB win last night. SMELL THOSE RBIs!!! ME GUSTA LAS PIRANHAS!!!

Liriano is back today, 60 pitches...that should get the Twins through the fourth or fifth. Who goes tomorrow? Bonser? All this lineup switching: Baker, Guerrier, Liriano, has me confused...but I definitely don't bank on only winning when Santana throws now.

Can Silva keep it up? Will Radke get back? Are the bats back on track? Will the Twins win the Division? Will they hold the Wild Card spot? A month full of questions that will be answered a game at a time.

What a great September!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Twins will take the division I am convinced aterlast nights game. Even the world series teams were not this good. I have never watched a twins team before that I have thought would win every game. Even the last few years they had problems scoring runs, good pitching has carried them. this year they finally have both a good offense and defense.

I think last night John Kruk said the twins are 45 games over .500 since june? Did i hear that right?

One more thing to Nick's barrage of questions: Is BOOOOOOOOOF, the new LOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU?


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Last night win was great, I questioned Garty's call in the 8th inning with Punto on second and Mauer on 1st with no outs and Micheal up to bat, I would have bet the house he would have bunted on that play, but no way back to back doubles by the best 4 and 5 hitters in the league, gotta love those gutsy calls considering the double play has been a thorn in there side lately. Lets hope Larino has a good outing today, also Radke threw alittle yesterday and he said he felt pretty good, maybe Kirby is keeping a eye on the boys, things could line up pretty well for the Twins if they can get the starters all back, and BOOOF is on a roll. Go Twins.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Best 4 and 5 guys in the league???

Mourneau.....OK

But wouldn't you rather have....Manny Rameriez,David Ortiz,Pedro Guraero,Travis Hafner,Paul Konerko,Jim Thome,Alex Rodriguez just to name a few instead of Cuddy?

Not saying Cuddy is not good.....but there are better.And he would be better batting down further in the lineup with one of the above batting cleanup.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Well of course he would but you just named the best hitters in the league. Cuddy and Moreneau are in the top 3 this year. Plus Cuddyer is a good right fielder with a strong arm. He is not a 3b with the most errors in the league, or a dh only. You can only have so much on a team unless you are the yankees. I think when you talk about a guy that is the best 4 hitter that is the best fit on his team it is cuddyer.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I disagree Norm.It was stated he is the best number 4 hitter in the league.He isn't.....we aren't talking about his fielding or his arm.....he can still do that batting 6 or 7 in the lineup.....he is not a great number 4 hitter.....any of the ones I mentioned I would prefer and let Cuddy bat 6 or 7.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I do agree with you there, but I guess i off shooted my questioned a little. Do you think he is the best all around player at the cleanup postition this year? If not he has to be close. His numbers don't match ortiz clutch wise, but between him and moreneau they have the most 2 out rbi's in the league. I really hope he not having a career b/c if anyone this side of micheal restovich needs to succeed it is him.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Norm70 said:


> I do agree with you there, but I guess i off shooted my questioned a little. Do you think he is the best all around player at the cleanup postition this year? If not he has to be close. His numbers don't match ortiz clutch wise, but between him and moreneau they have the most 2 out rbi's in the league. I really hope he not having a career b/c if anyone this side of micheal restovich needs to succeed it is him.


Now that's possible....I don't have the stats,but I think Ortiz and Ramierez have the most RBI's.But Ortiz is a DH and Manny isn't much of a fielder.Same with Rodrigeze and Giambi.And also Konerko and Thome.DH's don't play much defense.

Including both offense and defense,you are probably right.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Didn't Konerko used to be on of the best defensive 1st basemen in the league. Hmmm...maybe i am wrong. I have tried to watch the southsiders as little as possible except there place in the wildcard.


----------

